# Question



## Jason (Feb 18, 2012)

I just purchased a Breakaway hdx and I fish where there are alot of rocks. I see alot of people wrap there rod in electrical tape where I fish to protect it from dings. How much would it effect the performance and action of the rod if I did this?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Where is the tape, butt or tip??

On the butt you will not see any perceivable change, if it is out on the tip, you could tell a difference.

Tommy


----------



## Jason (Feb 18, 2012)

Both, I basicly just didnt want to drop my rod on the rocks and have it shatter. Graphite is more frigile than the eglass blanks ive been using. I was just wandering if it would make a HUGE differance or not.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

while tape will help keep it from scratches i don't think it will save it from damage if dropped on rocks.
why not just shrink wrap the whole rod?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

They wrap the whole rod with electrical tape? 

Never heard of that one before.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I was thinking that you meant to just tape a small area where the rod would lean against the rocks. If you tape the whole rod then it will affect the action. How much I couldn't say.

Tommy


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

fish bucket said:


> while tape will help keep it from scratches i don't think it will save it from damage if dropped on rocks.
> *why not just shrink wrap the whole rod?*


Surely you jest??


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I would like to add that I'm 100% behind this experiment.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

opcorn: ^


----------

